
Apache Arrow, Parquet, Flight and their ecosystem are a game changer for OLAP - pauldix
https://www.influxdata.com/blog/apache-arrow-parquet-flight-and-their-ecosystem-are-a-game-changer-for-olap/
======
michael_j_ward
Really interesting read, thank you.

How Influx Data plan to incorporate this? (Or did I miss that in the article
somewhere?)

~~~
pauldix
We use Arrow under the hood in our new scripting and query language, Flux.
We're looking into adding Flight RPC to InfluxDB and there are some new
internal projects that I'm looking at to use Parquet + Flight + Arrow all the
way through. But this article was meant to just be about those projects and
less about what we're doing. We're early stages on a bunch of this work, but
hopefully we'll have more to say later in the year.

